# Potential Purchase 3yo OTTB Filly



## forsaken_lioness (Jul 18, 2020)

I'm not 100% on her. She needs groceries (which is fine), but I'm not fond of shark fin withers. Looking for an all around, sound horse that could do some lower level eventing and dressage work. I'm sorry she's not standing square in the photos. These were all I was provided with. Please give me the good, the bad, and the ugly!


----------



## ACinATX (Sep 12, 2018)

In every one of the pictures she is standing well under herself in front. I would wonder about that. It's one thing to say she isn't standing level, but this is really noticeable and in all pictures. 

I'm not an expert at all, so I will see what others say...


----------



## ACinATX (Sep 12, 2018)

Looking at the pictures some more... her back legs seem to go back at the same angle her front legs go under. It's like every picture was taken on a steep slope, but I don't think that's the case. I'm really interested to hear what others say.

She has a really pretty face.


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

I don't think she looks underweight. She looks fit. I think what you see is what you get.......in other words, I think that's her build. She's narrow and leggy and kind of built like a greyhound. Not the kind of horse I look for as a trail horse with ME being short and fat, but for the type of build she is, she's rather pretty. I love her color (which I realize is the least of importance, but still, it's gorgeous). 

Her neck doesn't look the best for collecting up......to me......and I don't know about her hind end. Her hind end really looks like she's built to run. I don't know if that jives with dressage or not. Hoping to see what others more experienced say.....


----------



## forsaken_lioness (Jul 18, 2020)

Thanks everyone who has answered so far! I hadn't noticed the way she was standing but I see it now. I'm curious what others think. She's definitely cute, and I'm told she has a good head on her shoulders and she's sound but can she do the job...


----------



## loosie (Jun 19, 2008)

I like her, apart from as you point out, her big wither. And at 3yo she likely hasn't been too damaged yet from her early start in racing.

Firstly, she is NOT lacking 'groceries' at all, but is race fit & well muscled. That's not to say she's on a healthy diet(high octane racing fuel isn't healthy) & couldn't do with more forage(adequate hay/grass is not generally a thing racehorses get for eg). 

Secondly, at 3yo she's still a 'kid' going through changes as she grows. So I wouldn't worry that, for eg, she is rather narrow - while that could be her natural conformation, it could also be stage of development. Her wither is indeed rather large, but as she fills out, that may be less prominent too.

Hoof caudal strength, even in ideal situations(which racehorses are generally FAR from), won't be all that strong in a 3yo. What with shoeing an immature horse & how she's been managed too, she likely has weak heels, which could possibly be the whole reason for her 'standing under herself' on hard ground, and is something I wouldn't worry about in a 3yo - good management will greatly improve this. 

One thing I think is potentially problematic, which is very common in horses worked too young is that she appears to have quite low heels & too sloping feet on her hinds. This commonly goes along with 'sickle hocks' and is commonly due to hip/pelvis issues, not about straight farriery. So, while I'd have any horse checked out by a good bodyworker anyway, I'd especially want an OT horse or any who was started too young & hard. I'm no body expert myself, but am led to believe that many issues are relatively easy to 'correct' in immature bodies, so it may be a case that this 'conformation', and the 'standing over herself' in front(if that's a body issue, not hoof strength) are simple injuries or imbalances that are easily 'fixed'.

The only real hard & fast 'conformational' thing I see - but could well be purely angle of the pic or such - is that she appears she might be just a tad carpal valgus - that is, her legs angle out from the knees. IF that is actual, then at that degree, it still may not be problematic, may just mean her feet are balanced slightly differently or such. But if you're wanting her for jumping & high performance stuff, this may be an issue. Assuming it is there at all anyway.


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

She's cute but I have large reservations of her ability to do dressage or eventing more than entry level.
She is very butt light in build.
Her SI joint is far back, making for a very long back that can be a weakness for somethings, offers think it is great suspension but her motor...her butt to me is lacking.
I wonder if she will be able to lift her back as much as she will need to push from behind, elevate her ribcage and she will need to compress a large lanky frame for collection no matter dressage or eventing work asked.
She has a high tie-in of her neck to chest apex, a nicely angled shoulder but the combination may still pose limitations on her being able to pop her knees high and square as is needed over cross-country fences.
She is a narrowed stance and finer boned, a true young Thoroughbred in looks.
She does have a deep heart-girth which gives good room for lungs and heart to work.
She has a strange dip to her neck which is being covered partially by her mane and the neck stance she is being asked to hold for pictures.

I'm not a fan of her farrier work either...to me angles are off, feet are long and a trademark of a OTTB recently pulled off the track.
She is not thin, she is racing fit and just looking like she is starting to let-down...
If I'm not mistaken she is so fresh from the track she still has racing plates on those tootsies think I'm seeing.
She has a prominent wither, but shark-fin...well, not a horse many would enjoy riding bareback as she stands.
She has a lot of maturing yet to do if she is only a 3 year old....
I would want to know why she was pulled from racing and would do a very thorough PPE with her build for suitability for the work-load you want to put to her.
She is worth taking a more careful in person look at...look with your eyes and brain, keeping the heart firmly locked away right now.
:runninghorse2:...


----------



## Foxhunter (Feb 5, 2012)

I quite like her. 

Depending on price she is the sort of filly I would buy. Pull her shoes and turn her away for at least 9 months then start her again. 

She would look a different horse after that, filled out naturally and relaxed from being just a horse.


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

I like her too and with a couple of more years to mature I think she'll look even better. As to what you want to use her for I can't say whether she has the right build for it or not. If she's more than a couple of thousand bucks I'd do a PPE with x-rays to make sure she is sound otherwise I'd probably just chance it.


----------



## loosie (Jun 19, 2008)

horselovinguy said:


> She is very butt light in build.


I sus you're just too used to looking at QH's on that note ;-) She certainly hasn't got a huge 'powerhouse' there, but looks OK to me and she is only 3yo...


----------



## Horsef (May 1, 2014)

I really like her but I have no clue about conformation and I am used to seeing racing fit TBs - and I love how they look.

Other than standing too far forward, I also noticed her front legs are very close to each other. Could someone more knowledgeable comment on that?


----------



## loosie (Jun 19, 2008)

^I did. She may be narrow simply due o her age & developmen sage (sorry leter on keyboard being difficul) or there may be a body issue - a very good chiro vet I know says that horses commonly suffer cracked ribs or wither being born, esp extra long legged ypes like TB's, and if not 'adjusted' after healed, can grow up very tigh thru the shoulders, so the issue could have happened way before any racing rauma. And hen, I also mentioned the possibiliy hat the horse is slightly 'carpal valgus'.


----------



## jgnmoose (May 27, 2015)

She looks like a typical young Thoroughbred to me. Not seeing a conformation fault that would make me pass on her if I wanted a young OTTB.

Have you seen her in person, or seen some videos? If not I'd recommend requesting some and studying her movement and disposition. 

I'm not concerned with her body. She is young, comes from a track background and is a Thoroughbred which = mucho caloric intake requirements. I'd agree with her looking more in running shape than too thin. 

The withers also don't bother me as TBs tend towards large withers and when she gets more muscle from working under saddle and carrying a rider that doesn't weigh a buck 20 they will be less pronounced over time.


----------



## Palfrey (May 29, 2020)

She's very pretty! I'd actually be curious to know her bloodlines as I have a mare that is colored just like her and interestingly enough, also has a very narrow chest. Lateral movement probably wont be her forte, with flexion and elasticity being a challenge. I do agree that saddle fitting will be fun, but if the horse is perfect in every other aspect--meh, you roll with the punches. I'd actually see how she moves and if it will work for you. My mare has a tiny motor but large shoulder/wither length and moves very uphill (which is ideal dressage movement). If she's sound and has a good brain, she might be worth a go!


----------



## forsaken_lioness (Jul 18, 2020)

Thanks very much to everybody who commented. It was difficult, but I decided to pass on this filly. I can't get my eye beyond the tie-in of her neck to her withers and although that will change as she fills out, it's difficult for me to visualize how much that will change. Otherwise she is exactly what I'm looking for!


----------

